# Gisborne



## Zeezee8284 (Jul 27, 2018)

Please can any one give me any insights into gisborne. More specifically is it a area to avoid to live?it looks lovely but I keep stumbling across threads saying there is a high crime rate and drug problem?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Zeezee8284 said:


> Please can any one give me any insights into gisborne. More specifically is it a area to avoid to live?it looks lovely but I keep stumbling across threads saying there is a high crime rate and drug problem?


Don't know much about Gizzy. Been meaning to visit for a while but difficult to organize with the kids etc as it's such a long drive. Never seem to be able to get any further than Napier and ironically off to Napier again this weekend. 
A colleague of mine says Gizzy is pretty cool. He worked there for a few years and had no complaints. You'll find there is a much higher concentration of Maori up towards the East Cape. With that fact youll find its a lower socioeconomic area than the likes of the bigger cities around NZ which may explain why you've heard rumours of high crime and a drug problem, but in all honesty those stories are scaremongering ********. I've heard all those stories about Wellington, Tauranga, Hamilton, Whanganui and many others but in my experience nowhere here is even on PAR or worse than some of the worst places I've been in the UK. 
There's drugs and crime everywhere - even in NZ, however with only 4.5M population there's not as much and not much serious crime. If its something really worrying you have a look at the NZ crime stats.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been to Gisborne twice in the last 12 months, staying overnight once. You're right, it is a nice looking place with the harbour and the restaurants and bars around there. From limited experience, I didn't get the feeling of needing to be careful of crime. I walked through the city at night and felt safe. I think the climate is pretty good with a lot of sun. Gisborne's problem is its remoteness. Its about a 2 and 1/2 hour drive to Napier to the south west, and about the same through a winding road to Whakatane to the north. But some people like it that way


----------



## Zeezee8284 (Jul 27, 2018)

Many thanks for your replies it seems as though it just the media hyping it up. Will have a look on stats but as you say it's prob nothing compared to the UK. Yes I understand it a little remote bit seems so much there that will be fine as covers all the necessities. Unfortunately looking into schools the rolls seem full so I need to assess the situation


----------

